# East Bay to Tahoe route?



## rzims (Nov 15, 2005)

So, I'm planning on riding my bike to Tahoe next summer and was wondering if anyone had ever done this? 
Looking for route ideas and suggestions...would like to end up in Tahoe City so I'd probably want to go up the Hwy 80 route and not 50 into south shore

Thanks in advance


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

*88 to 89?*

I drove by three pairs of bicycle tourists in the Sierra heading east on 88 last Friday, and one pair heading east and one heading west on Sunday. I'd ride 88 on a weekday.

Or perhaps cross the Sierra farther north through Downieville?


----------



## rzims (Nov 15, 2005)

yeah, I was thinking of going further north. I thought of the 88 route, but that brings you in to south shore.
Was sort of looking at 49-89 then dropping down into Truckee on 89 and around the lake to Tahoe City.
I'm turning 50 next year and thought that if I could map out a 500 mile route that ended in Tahoe City where my sister lives, I could have my wife and kids meet me on my birthday when I arrive.....with beer and cake of course 
Would really like to stay off major highways as much as possible


----------



## anotherbrian (Mar 2, 2006)

Having driven all the routes your thinking about, but having never cycled them, I'd personally ride the 88 route. Portions of 49 are pretty sketchy north of Nevada City with climbs/curves/no shoulder all at once.

88 is much more scenic in my opinion, and the grades are all nice and consistent. 89 around Lake Tahoe (especially from Camp Richardson past Emerald Bay to DL Bliss) is spectacular, and would be a reason enough for me to take that route.

Alternatively you could follow I-80 up through Colfax or 20 from Nevada City east to I-80, and then take frontage roads (Hampshire Rocks Rd, Donner Pass Rd) to Soda Springs, and up and over to Donner Lake and Truckee. In either case you'd need to ride on I-80 (legally) for a short stretch until you get to Cisco Grove (~3mi from 20, not sure about the Colfax route), but it's probably safer than a lot of the alternatives.


----------



## singlespeed.org (Feb 14, 2006)

I've ridden the 88 route as a 2 dayer from Redwood City to Carson City. First day was 150ish miles to Jackson. Second day the 65ish mile climb to Carson Pass, and then drop down into Nevada. Reasonable bike route.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

Avoid 49 if you can. It's only safe from about Downieville up. Cars aren't watching for bikes below that point and there is no shoulder to speak of. You can risk it, I've known friends that have, but I would be very nervous myself. Highway 88 is the most common route over here, but it does have a tremendous amount of climbing. Especially compared to 49. Also, Highway 89 between Sierraville and Truckee is a nightmare during the week. Lots of trucks and they aren't very friendly.


----------



## rzims (Nov 15, 2005)

yeah, 49 is sounding like it's off the list....don't like no shoulder type roads with high traffic....

Thanks everyone for the feedback all ideas and comments appreciated...


----------

